# broadcom bcm4311 si accende il led ma non vede la rete[SOLV]

## mattylux

salve 

ho installato gentoo in un portattile questa  e la scheda che perfettamente rilevata 

```
06:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN (rev 01)
```

il led del wifi si accende ma il messaggio di errore dice che l' interfaccia wlan0 non esiste   

```

  │ │                                      --- Wireless                                                                                                │ │  

  │ │                                      <*>   cfg80211 - wireless configuration API                                                                 │ │  

  │ │                                      [ ]     nl80211 testmode command                                                                            │ │  

  │ │                                      [ ]     enable developer warnings                                                                           │ │  

  │ │                                      [ ]     cfg80211 regulatory debugging                                                                       │ │  

  │ │                                      [*]     enable powersave by default                                                                         │ │  

  │ │                                      [ ]     cfg80211 DebugFS entries                                                                            │ │  

  │ │                                      [*]     cfg80211 wireless extensions compatibility                                                          │ │  

  │ │                                      [*]   Wireless extensions sysfs files                                                                       │ │  

  │ │                                      {M}   Common routines for IEEE802.11 drivers                                                                │ │  

  │ │                                      [*]   lib80211 debugging messages                                                                           │ │  

  │ │                                      <*>   Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack (mac80211)                                                       │ │  

  │ │                                            Default rate control algorithm (Minstrel)  --->                                                       │ │  

  │ │                                      [ ]   Enable mac80211 mesh networking (pre-802.11s) support                                                 │ │  

  │ │                                      [*]   Enable LED triggers                                                                                   │ │  

  │ │                                      [ ]   Export mac80211 internals in DebugFS                                                                  │ │  

  │ │                                      [*]   Select mac80211 debugging features  --->
```

```

       --- Wireless LAN                                                                                            │ │  

  │ │                                      < >   Aviator/Raytheon 2.4GHz wireless support                                                              │ │  

  │ │                                      < >   Marvell 8xxx Libertas WLAN driver support with thin firmware                                          │ │  

  │ │                                      < >   Cisco/Aironet 34X/35X/4500/4800 ISA and PCI cards                                                     │ │  

  │ │                                      < >   Atmel at76c50x chipset  802.11b support                                                               │ │  

  │ │                                      < >   Atmel at76c503/at76c505/at76c505a USB cards                                                           │ │  

  │ │                                      < >   Cisco/Aironet 34X/35X/4500/4800 PCMCIA cards                                                          │ │  

  │ │                                      < >   Planet WL3501 PCMCIA cards                                                                            │ │  

  │ │                                      < >   Intersil Prism GT/Duette/Indigo PCI/Cardbus (DEPRECATED)                                              │ │  

  │ │                                      < >   USB ZD1201 based Wireless device support                                                              │ │  

  │ │                                      < >   Wireless RNDIS USB support                                                                            │ │  

  │ │                                      < >   Realtek 8180/8185 PCI support                                                                         │ │  

  │ │                                      < >   Realtek 8187 and 8187B USB support                                                                    │ │  

  │ │                                      < >   ADMtek ADM8211 support                                                                                │ │  

  │ │                                      < >   Simulated radio testing tool for mac80211                                                             │ │  

  │ │                                      < >   Marvell 88W8xxx PCI/PCIe Wireless support                                                             │ │  

  │ │                                      < >   Atheros Wireless Cards  --->                                                                          │ │  

  │ │                                      <*>   Broadcom 43xx wireless support (mac80211 stack)                                                       │ │  

  │ │                                      [ ]     Broadcom 43xx PCMCIA device support                                                                 │ │  

  │ │                                      [ ]     Support for low-power (LP-PHY) devices (EXPERIMENTAL)                                               │ │  

  │ │                                      [*]     Broadcom 43xx debugging                                                                             │ │  

  │ │                                      [ ]       Force usage of PIO instead of DMA                                                                 │ │  

  │ │                                      < >   Broadcom 43xx-legacy wireless support (mac80211 stack)                                                │ │  

  │ │                                      <M>   IEEE 802.11 for Host AP (Prism2/2.5/3 and WEP/TKIP/CCMP)                                              │ │  

  │ │                                      [ ]     Support downloading firmware images with Host AP driver                                             │ │  

  │ │                                      < >     Host AP driver for Prism2/2.5/3 in PLX9052 PCI adaptors                                             │ │  

  │ │                                      < >     Host AP driver for Prism2.5 PCI adaptors                                                            │ │  

  │ ─
```

se avete qualche cosciglio altri comandi da postarvi

----------

## cloc3

sei sicuro che sia quello il driver?

la broadcom distribuisce dei driver propri: net-wireless/broadcom-sta che dovrebbero essere indispensabili per i dispositivi di ultima generazione e che sono incompatibili con i driver inclusi nel kernel.

----------

## mattylux

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Broadcom_43xx questa e la guida che ho seguito e come drive ho messo b43-fwcutter 

quelli che uso anche con archlinux http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Wireless_Setup_%28Italiano%29#b43 infatti ho usato questo sara uguale 

```
lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS, 943/940GML and 945GT Express Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/GME, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 01)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 3 (rev 01)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 01)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 01)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 01)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 01)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev e1)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GBM (ICH7-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 01)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) IDE Controller (rev 01)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 82801GBM/GHM (ICH7 Family) SATA AHCI Controller (rev 01)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 01)

06:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN (rev 01)

08:08.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)
```

per esempio in  chroot se faccio /etc/init.d.net.wlan0 restart mi si spegne il led del wifi 

```
 * Starting wlan0

 *   Bringing up wlan0

 *     dhcp

 *       Running dhcpcd ...

wlan0: dhcpcd 4.0.15 starting

wlan0: waiting for carrier

wlan0: timed out 
```

poi appena apro il terminale di arch, e faccio iwlist scan mi si riaccende e torna a funzionare

invece quado riavvio con gentoo, mi dice che l'interfaccia wlan0 non esiste 

questo e quello che mi ha dato [b] emerge net-wireless/broadcom-sta

```
[/b]

 *   CONFIG_B43:    should not be set. But it is.

 *   CONFIG_SSB:    should not be set. But it is.

 *   CONFIG_MAC80211:    should not be set. But it is.

 * Please check to make sure these options are set correctly.

 * Failure to do so may cause unexpected problems.

>>> Auto-cleaning packages...

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.
```

----------

## darkmanPPT

io ho la 4312 e uso i driver 

```
net-wireless/broadcom-sta
```

```
lspci

06:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g (rev 01)
```

0 problemi

----------

## mattylux

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

> io ho la 4312 e uso i driver 
> 
> ```
> net-wireless/broadcom-sta
> ```
> ...

 

pure io, ho risolto grazie:) ragzzi

----------

## bandreabis

Io ho usato il metodo fwcutter, e mi funziona molto bene..

ora sono disponibili sia broadcom-sta sia b43-firmware.

Conviene passare ad uno di questi o mi tengo quello che ho ora?

Dovrei provare con una nuova installazione e darci un occhio... magari lo faccio.

----------

## mattylux

si infatti su archlinux uso i b43-fwcutter e va a meraviglia, ma nel kernel ho visto che 'c'e qualcosa che identifica le bcm43xx broadcom io pesavo che puntando avrei attivato per lo meno i moduli poi con i drive installarli tutti  a manina   :Very Happy: 

----------

## ago

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> sei sicuro che sia quello il driver?
> 
> la broadcom distribuisce dei driver propri: net-wireless/broadcom-sta che dovrebbero essere indispensabili per i dispositivi di ultima generazione e che sono incompatibili con i driver inclusi nel kernel.

 

Da me con quel driver (identica scheda) ha sempre funzionato, certo devi aggiungere il firmware.

----------

